# Just for Fun a Video of my Cowboy Church



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't kept it secret but I am a Christian

I have lived in the Bitterroot valley in Montana for my whole life, and have played in Christian bands (worship teams) in churches for over 20 years.

Currently I am on my 3rd church plant, which is simply starting another church in another area to reach people and touch people for GOD.

This recent plant has been going on for about 2 years and recently the local TV station came out and did a report on us.

I am the fella playing the black Guitar and I have a few speaking parts in it as well.

http://www.kpax.com/videoplayer/ifr...ame=1&auto_hide=1&has_autoplay=1&title=Cowboy Church a tradition in Florence&&iframe=true


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That looks very good, Rancher. A whole lot better idea than mega-churches with leaders harboring dreams of self grandeur.


----------



## mariasam (Jul 20, 2013)

I like it very much thanks for sharing this information with us….:roll::lol:


----------



## humpbacked (Oct 20, 2016)

I looked for those information. I greet you.


----------

